# Reptile shops in Kings Lynn, Norfolk



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Evening all.

I've just moved from Essex up to Kings Lynn in Norfolk. While driving around i haven't seen any Reptile shops. Had a quick look on google but hasn't really come up with anything.

I've had a quick search on here but the only posts i can find related to Norfolk seem to be in Norwich, Gt Yarmouth and somewhere else far away.

Anyone know where my nearest one might be?


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

umm, norfolk aquatics.. do reps i think.. close to you, north of lynn.. and ther is one in the centre of town somewhere..

im the norwich side of norfolk.. there are two over here.

check on google maps..


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

Just looked up Norfolk Aquatics, doesn't mention anything about reptiles though.

With reguards to the one in town, is that in in town or on an industrial site? If its in the industrial estate its a 'pets at Home' and they don't do reptiles.



Need somewhere so i can get frozen mice from. 


Thanks for the suggestions though!


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

this is in wisbech, Mill Lane Pet Centre - Specialist Reptile, Bird, Fish and pet supplies its about 15-20 mins from kings lynn


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

Still abit of a distance, but the closest one so far! 

Think that might be my best bet! Thanks for the replys.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

King's Lynn Koi and tropicals there pretty new to keeping reptiles, they have an ok-ish range mainly leo's beardies a few snakes and a couple of other things, its on the north lynn industrial estate kinda near L.A. fitness. (u probably dont know where these places are yet lol)

I have to ask, WHY did u move here, its pretty much a hole in the ground.

livefoods £2.20 a tub "old" live food (over a week old) is £1 a tub, i have no idea if they stock pinkies (i assume they feed there snakes something)


----------



## dizzi (Nov 29, 2008)

hi ya kings lynn koi do stock pinkies!! 

apparently i have heard that jollys an the hardwick estate do live food... but havent checked that out for myself yet as we always use kings lynn koi...

its ran by a very friendly couple!! who will go out of there way to help you if they can!!!: victory:

the other places around the area is poppyfields garden centre in heacham
and the next is on the way to wisbech... name escapes me at the moment...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

dizzi said:


> hi ya kings lynn koi do stock pinkies!!
> 
> apparently i have heard that jollys an the hardwick estate do live food... but havent checked that out for myself yet as we always use kings lynn koi...
> 
> ...


and after that u have baytree garden centre on the way to spalding

and dont bother with joylles, i got livefood from there once it was all dead in 12-24 hours, and the few times ive been in there since it always seems sickly, dieing or dead.


----------



## dizzi (Nov 29, 2008)

thanx for the tip about jollys as i said i'd only heard!! 
will steer clear of there then!!!


----------



## r6paul (Jun 17, 2008)

spend_day said:


> King's Lynn Koi and tropicals there pretty new to keeping reptiles, they have an ok-ish range mainly leo's beardies a few snakes and a couple of other things, its on the north lynn industrial estate kinda near L.A. fitness. (u probably dont know where these places are yet lol)
> 
> I have to ask, WHY did u move here, its pretty much a hole in the ground.
> 
> livefoods £2.20 a tub "old" live food (over a week old) is £1 a tub, i have no idea if they stock pinkies (i assume they feed there snakes something)


 
Thanks for the tip, will go and have a look at some point this week at KL Koi. 

I moved upto Norfolk with Work, houses in Norwich were over my budget and KL was the next best place with reguards to house prices/town/close to main road etc.






dizzi said:


> hi ya kings lynn koi do stock pinkies!!
> 
> apparently i have heard that jollys an the hardwick estate do live food... but havent checked that out for myself yet as we always use kings lynn koi...
> 
> ...


 
Cheers thanks for the clarification, i'll check them out this week.
Also looking at putting a pond in next year so that could be quite a handy shop to look in.


----------

